# Bleeding and passed tissue but BFP - Chemical??



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi ladies

These boards have been a great help over the last couple of months. We have just completed our first cycle of ICSI. I had one blastocyste transferred and two others frozen. My OTD was yesterday but I had actually started testing from Friday because I was convinced it hadn't worked and couldn't stand the not knowing. On Thursday I had started spotting - nothing much just brown when I wiped, it then turned more pinky in colour but still not too heavy and just when I went to the loo. When we tested on Friday we were amazed that we had a BFP, I've continued to test every morning and even this morning it's still BFP. Yesterday afternoon i had two period pain type cramps and for about 30 minutes bled like a normal period. in the evening when i went to the loo there ws no blood, no more cramping but i passed tissue onto the loo paper. sorry for TMI ladies - it was flesh coloured and about 2 inches long. i freaked out massively becasue i thought what i was seeing could be our baby but after Googling realised it was probably just parts on my lining as the baby would in fact only be the size of a grain of rice. Obviously I've spoken to our clinic and they have advised us to test again in a couple of days as this will give us a better understanding as to whats happening. We are both now 90% sure it was a chemical pregnancy but as you all know there is always a little bit of hope. Has anyone had a similar experience? I'm going crazy because I still don't have a definite answer. I know that the pregnancy tests could still be showing BFP because of the Pregancy hormones still being in my system even though I've lost it. It just seemed like such a miracle to see a BFP after a long time ttc and now this has happened


----------



## butterfly.kisses (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry. I'm afraid i dont have any positive words for you. I had what I think was a chemical pg on our 1st ivf. I started spotting 9dp5dt, but started testing positive at 7dp5dt, my tests were quite pale, but still clearly positive. I had my beta at 10dp5dt and it was 37, so I was pg, but unfortunately I continued to spot for the following week, and then I passed the same as you described, although on one of ours was a super small blood clot about the size of my little finger nail. A scan a week later confirmed everything had gone. It was such a desperate time, nobody had answers, and we were just caught in limbo.
Take care, and be gentle on yourself. I'm sorry I don't offer any hope, but I remember wanting someone to understand what I was going through, rather than well meaning people offering hope. But then there is always hope, or else we wouldn't put ourselves through this, would we? xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Abbey,

I'm afraid I can't help with specifics and anything to do with what is happening would be supposition.  Sorry you're being left with the uncertainty   

Can your clinic or GP do beta hcg tests for you - doing two bloods tests two days apart will tell you far more than a hpt.  These will show what's happening with your levels as you could still test positive in a couple of days and be no closer to knowing what's happening.

Good luck


----------



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies. Unfortunately if I go for a blood test with the gp it will take over a week to get the results back. I'm already booked in at the clinic for a scan that week anyway so I guess I'll just stick with that. I'm fully prepared for them to say it was a chemical pregnancy and we'll just try again with a frozen embryo but its just the not knowing for certain that's killing me. I just want to get going and make appointments for our second go, I just hate standing still and not moving forward. Anyway I wish you both luck with your treatment


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Abbey,

Are you able to get a blood test @ your EPU? I had one today and got the results back a few hours later. Being in limbo must be awful


----------



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Dingle
I did call the EPU today but got an answering machine and nobody has called back ( can you believe that) I've also called A&E  to see if I could go in there for a scan or blood test but they said they would just refer me to the EPU and our appointment could be one week from now. I'm pretty sure the pregnancy has gone but I just need to hear the words from a doctor so I can move on and start planning our second cycle.


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Abbey,

Sorry to hear this news, but I think it is better to wait for your blood test results. I went through ICSI with 3 embies transfer. I started spotting showing fully red then brown discharge two days after I tested positive. It was nerve wracking and devastating. Yes I have had tissue discharge as well.

Now I am starting on the 9 week of pregnancy and till about 7 weeks, I was having brown discharge everyday. But it is still fine. Think about it what if there were other follicles in your ovaries that needed to be discharged. Hang in there girl, hoping things will be fine for you.  

Read this info that I have been posting on and off----

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Bleeding/Spotting/Cramps: I know it has been a common enough problem for most of us here. I posted this earlier as well. Hopefully this info will help in calming us all. 
I am now 7W4D and still find brown discharge on and off. I have discussed this with a lot of people from young mothers to grandmothers and have found that quite a few have had this problem. While some women see this throughout their pregnancy, some might have it for different durations during different trimesters. Finally I spoke to a cousin who is a gynaecologist and she had the following info. 

 It can be implantation
 If the uterus accepts one or two embies, others may be discarded through bleeding
 The uterus sheds endo lining
The cervix or other internal parts may be hurt during scanning, pap tests and other procedures. The body just sheds this additional blood and tissue
Infection to the cervix
 Sometimes progesterone levels might fall and hence spotting might occur. So the doctor conducts a progesterone drugs test and depending on the result, may prescribe more medicines 
Cramps are common during pregnancy. They may also be confused with constipation and gas problems and nothing to do with the bleeding 
 Cervical polyps
 There is also something called subchorionic hematoma which affects very very few people, which might lead up to bleeding. This can be found by an US scan 
Now for the last bit: About 30% of pregnant women face bleeding/spotting and just about all of them will go on to a successful pregnancy. Unless you are bleeding for more than a day, filling up pads, and bleeding is accompanied by severe cramps, abdominal pain and/or back pain, you should not really worry much. She also asked me to take as much bed rest as possible and not move around. I still watch out for spotting and have now learnt to ignore it. Since I am already hypertensive, I can't let the extra stress affect me. 
---------------------------------------

Best of luck...


----------

